

Show HN: What do you think of Shopaholic (sale items on your new tab page)? - sasalek

Hey guys,<p>I just launched a demo yesterday for Shopaholic, a project I&#x27;ve been working on recently, and now I&#x27;m looking to validate the concept.<p>Check it out here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getshopaholic.com<p>It&#x27;s a Chrome extension that asks you to follow your favourite clothes stores then turns your new tab page into a feed of sale items from those stores. Very simple idea but it&#x27;s had a warm reception in its first 24 hours with a couple of hundred signups.<p>I&#x27;d be very keen to hear your feedback.<p>Thanks very much!
======
pradn
Some customization options would be good: select whether you want male or
female clothing, only scarves, only shirts, etc. The idea is pretty solid!

~~~
sasalek
Thanks pradn! I'll definitely have this level of customisation in the finished
product.

------
JesseAldridge
I click on the demo and see lots of women's clothing. Maybe Hacker News is the
wrong demographic for this?

~~~
sasalek
Thanks for the feedback, Jesse - the demo is just intended to show
functionality. In the full version you'll be able to choose stores to follow
by country and gender, e.g. men's clothes from the U.S. version of J Crew.

